# Cons in NY, NJ



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Are there any Cons in NY that aren't in the city, or heck some in the city? Just a wondering...


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Fangoria is having something at the Javitz center in NYC 6/5/09-6/7/09

I am going to try to make it on the 7th

anyone else here going?


----------

